# Form in den Tray schicken [VB6]



## Aarisch (2. Juli 2003)

Hallo.
ich muss schon vor lauter Threads nerven  

Ich möchte meine Form in den Tray schicken, und durch doppelklick wieder zurückrufen können, weiss bloß net wie...

Das hier verstehe ich nicht:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=7743&highlight=tray


----------

